# Webspell Installation - Problem



## MICHI123 (12. Februar 2008)

Hi,
follgendes, ich versuche grade webspell zu installeiren. wenn ich auf das Installverzeichniss also auf  URL/install/index.php zugreife wird mir nur dieser Fehler gemeldet

Parse error: syntax error, unexpected $end in ...URL../web/install/index.php on line 236

öööhm? Unexpected $end in bla on line 236?? Was kann denn da falsch sein? 

So sieht halt die install.php aus:



> <?php
> /*
> ########################################################################
> #                                                                        #
> ...


----------



## MICHI123 (12. Februar 2008)

> <?
> }
> else { include('step0'.$_GET['step'].'.php'); }
> ?>
> ...



so gehts weiter ^^

danke schonmal


----------



## klausbyte (12. Februar 2008)

Das ist ein PHP Fehler, haben die wohl vom Projekt was vergeigt.
Muss es Webspell sein? Es gibt CMS die um einiges leistungsfähiger und smarter sind. Z.b. Drupal


----------



## MICHI123 (12. Februar 2008)

hmm auf dem webspace von funpic funktioniert webspell total problemlos und ich bin auch total zufrieden damit. aber da lässt sie die werbung halt nicht abschalten. ich wollte das bei Pytalhost uploaden da da die werbung ausschaltbar ist... umsteigen von der CMS wollt ich eigentlich nicht


----------



## klausbyte (12. Februar 2008)

Evtl. ein Problem mit den Shorttags. Was sagt die Konfiguration auf den beiden Servern jeweils dazu?


----------

